# Size Of A/c Unit On A Sydney 310Bhs



## Greg (Nov 12, 2009)

does any one know if the 2010 outback sydney 310bhs has a 13500 btu a/c or the 15000 btu or how do you tell which one it has. I im trying to figure out which generator i need. The honda e3000 says it will run the 13500 btu a/c, but if i have the 15000 btu i guess i will have to go with two e2000 gens. Any advice will be appreciated


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Can't help on the a/c size (own a 268RL) but you can get the current draw from the manufacturer's plate. It's often under ("above") the bottom case plastic air distributor that is inside the TT. Mine has 4 screws holding it up. Drop it and the plate is visible and will tell you the current draw.

Failing that, get the model number and Google it and look at the manufacturer's specs.

Most a/c units will run fine on a 2000 watt generator, BUT the kicker is the starting load. A compressor may draw 25 - 28 amps for 2 or 3 seconds while it starts and a 2000 watt (17 -18 amp) genset will probably not tolerate that and the generator breaker will kick out. So you're going to want to upgrade to a 3000 watt (25 amp) generator.

One OB'er said that he replaced the air conditioner starting capacitor (gets the motor started) and he was able to start and run it on a 2000 watt genset.

And finally, the difference in power requirements for an a/c putting out 13,500 btus of cooling and one handling 15,000 btus is very small. IMHO you probably need the 3000 watt genset capabilities. Unfortunately, those suckers are heavy (over 100#) and cost significant bucks. That's why the Honda duals are popular--take one with you when you know you won't want the a/c unit, but need general power, and then take both and the magic cord set when you'll need a/c.

Good luck!!


----------

